

Off-heap direct-memory data stores - rectang
http://www.google.com/patents/US20120222005

======
pacaro
It would be nice if posts that are direct links to patents were marked as
such. I don't want to read patents even accidentally

------
crazybob
[https://code.google.com/p/jmalloc/](https://code.google.com/p/jmalloc/)

~~~
alexsnaps
Also, since jmalloc claims it's "inspired by BigMemory from Terracotta",
Terracotta open sourced their offheap store under Apache v2:
[https://github.com/Terracotta-OSS/offheap-
store](https://github.com/Terracotta-OSS/offheap-store) since

------
strangemonad
can someone please change the title to indicate this is a deep link to a
patent? I clicked through on a work computer.

~~~
alkonaut
Is that a bad thing?

~~~
adamgray
It can be. If internet history is subpoenaed during the discovery process of a
patent case it could be used against you.

I also am slightly annoyed that it was a direct link to a patent since there's
really nothing good that can come from browsing patent applications on the
legal side.

~~~
alkonaut
Infinging because you could be proven to have seen something (even by
acceident!) feels like thoughtcrime.

------
polskibus
Is this like pinned memory in managed languages ? Pinned memory has existed in
.NET for a long time. Moreover, in C++ people have been writing custom
allocators for reasons stated in the patent. Can someone shed some light on
what is innovative in this patent?

------
bcheung
I'm not quite following. Isn't that just mmap?

